# RC Boat race



## pdsniper (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a two shots from a race thatis held here in Atlanta and I have been photographing for the last 5 years now, it's lots of fun towatch and phortograph


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 5, 2010)

very cool ! i hope to make it to the outboard race on eufaula in a couple weeks !


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2010)

Kickin up tails like the big boys!  Awesome shots!


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are cool!  I had a nitro powered one similar to the Budweiser model a few years and a big turtle came up right in front of it.  I was running it wide open....Lost the boat and have a good idea what happened to the turtle.  Expensive hobby.


----------



## quinn (Aug 5, 2010)

sweet captures!bud goes thru me about that fast!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool shots.  

Hoss


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 17, 2010)

That boat looks likes it hauling butt, wow...great capture


----------



## Blancor (Aug 19, 2010)

Great shots!


----------

